# For those wanting to put on Mass/Bulk



## Coyote (Jan 28, 2014)

I've never been a huge guy, always have been a lean with a ridiculous metabolism. I bought a mass gainer called _*Mutant Mass*_ and have been using it since December. I've put on 12lbs of good mass in the past 2 months from it (while eating huge meals) and have had incredible results in the gym. In addition to 3 huge meals a day I have 4 scoops of MM which totals extra 1060 calories a day - 2 after breakfast and 2 post workout. The only con is that you get pretty bad gas for the first couple of weeks, other than that this stuff is amazing (mixes easy and tastes GOOD). I bought a plus size 7.7kg bag for about $90.00.  

All in all I HIGHLY recommend this product for anyone who wants to put on mass quick or has trouble putting on mass in general.

If you're interested/want more info, here's a link...
http://www.popeyescanada.com/inf_mutant_mass.php


View attachment 10195


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Jan 29, 2014)

It's not JUST chocolate.. it's triple chocolate. Damn.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 29, 2014)

PB & banana sandwiches work well too.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm gonna have surgery and sit on my ass for 4-6 weeks to bulk up!


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> I'm gonna have surgery and sit on my ass for 4-6 weeks to bulk up!



BEEFCAKE!


----------



## Mung Chucker (Feb 28, 2014)

sounds really unhealthy, like kidneys are gonna fail. weightgain 3000!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 28, 2014)

Be very careful - it's extremely protein and fat dense, with way too much sodium and potassium - and the carb load is high too, mostly sugars....   you are looking at liver and kidney issues if you use this stuff for more than a week or two at a time without a 3-6 week break.

It's your body, but if you use this stuff, throw your car keys in the lake and run everywhere, and also remember as you use this stuff, most of your gain is going to be water due to the excess electrolytes, another huge liver and kidney strain.

Get a complete blood chemistry done after using this product, you'll be surprised what it's actually doing to you.


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2014)

Get married or become a contractor. Those are two proven methods for gaining mass.


----------



## reed11b (Mar 1, 2014)

I prefer the Krispy Kreme method.
Reed


----------



## HeavyRuck (Mar 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Get married or become a contractor. Those are two proven methods for gaining mass.



Or join the State Department haha


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Everything



Appreciate the insight. I dedicate 2 days of the week strictly to cardio, and the plus side of being away at school is I don't have a vehicle with me so I literally walk everywhere. I'm actually 1/4 done the bag, so when I finish it off I'll definitely consider getting a blood chemistry done.


----------

